# Tool Talk >  Lego hoist lifts 195-pound rock - video

## Jon

Lego hoist lifts 195-pound rock. 1:30 video:





Previously:

Lego bridge girder machine - GIF
23-foot Lego aircraft carrier - photo
Lego hay baler - video
Lego steam traction engine concept - photos
Giant wooden lego blocks - photos

----------

baja (Jul 30, 2019),

Seedtick (Jul 29, 2019),

will52100 (Jul 29, 2019)

----------


## Karl_H

Ohio University College of Engineering used to have a "Lego Camp" that my kids attended when they were in Middle school. Lots of stuff like this and robotic projects.

"Lego" comes from the Danish words for "Play Well."

----------

